# 60 gallon cube build



## scahb (Jul 18, 2016)

I started this build in November. it's still not done, but I figured I'd start posting and update as I go. first off, here is the sketch up design for the tank


----------



## scahb (Jul 18, 2016)

I had decided to do a cube build because I wanted all the hardscape/ foliage to be at the center, and I didn't want to create any sort of background on the walls. I also wanted to have a hidden fog machine, which is why there is an extra hole in the bottom of the tank. 

I ordered the glass online, because I don't have a lot of experience cutting glass and since the tank is so big I didn't want to waste money on materials only to screw it up.

the stand was made with three 2×4s and some plywood, plus three coats of stain and three coats of varnish


----------



## scahb (Jul 18, 2016)

the tank is made with 1/4 inch tempered glass, and surprisingly to me, only two tubes of aquarium silicone. the bulkheads on the bottom are 1" and 3" slip bulkheads


----------



## scahb (Jul 18, 2016)

I figured I would want the tank as light as possible, so I went with an eggcrate false bottom instead of hydro balls. plus it was a lot cheaper  the pic pipe sticking out is where the fog from the humidifier comes out









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## scahb (Jul 18, 2016)

for lighting, I got this LED at osh. then for a lamp, I found a cheap clamp-on and attached a plastic pot to it for a hood









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## scahb (Jul 18, 2016)

this is the tank as of right now. the substrate and plants should be here in a few days, so once everything is here I'll do an update. any comments and concerns are appreciated. thanks !


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Nice glass work and stump. Is the lid solid glass? I usually try to include some ventilation in top and bottom. I like the skull but some purists may find it cliche. Did you mention what the inhabitants will be?


----------



## scahb (Jul 18, 2016)

oldlady25715 said:


> Nice glass work and stump. Is the lid solid glass? I usually try to include some ventilation in top and bottom. I like the skull but some purists may find it cliche. Did you mention what the inhabitants will be?


thanks! the lid is solid glass, I put vents in the top, the same as the ones on the side. I like the skull too  the idea was originally to have the fog seep out from the skull, but it worked better to position the corkwood over the pvc, so now the skull is up for debate. as for inhabitants, I'm not sure yet. I was originally thinking a group of phylobates, but I'm worried now that they would be too loud for my parents. any suggestion on species?


----------



## scahb (Jul 18, 2016)

scahb said:


> thanks! the lid is solid glass, I put vents in the top, the same as the ones on the side. I like the skull too  the idea was originally to have the fog seep out from the skull, but it worked better to position the corkwood over the pvc, so now the skull is up for debate. as for inhabitants, I'm not sure yet. I was originally thinking a group of phylobates, but I'm worried now that they would be too loud for my parents. any suggestion on species?


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

They are fairly loud. Tincs and leucs are pretty quite. Are you going to use one of the vents in the top for feeding? Looking forward to seeing this tank planted!


----------



## scahb (Jul 18, 2016)

oldlady25715 said:


> They are fairly loud. Tincs and leucs are pretty quite. Are you going to use one of the vents in the top for feeding? Looking forward to seeing this tank planted!


the top is going to be two separate pannels; one is going to be siliconed down, the other will open on hinges. as of now, the plan is I can just open the lid and throw in the fruit flies


----------



## AndrewSkoog1 (Jan 25, 2017)

Cant wait to see more pictures.


----------



## jsard85 (Dec 26, 2016)

This is coming together nicely. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## scahb (Jul 18, 2016)

AndrewSkoog1 said:


> Cant wait to see more pictures.


for now, here is a picture of the humidifier test


----------



## Justin Vining (Dec 30, 2016)

I'd think about taking a razor knife to the edges of the silicone corners for a cleaner look.


----------



## d_mill24 (Jan 22, 2017)

Looks great so far. Lucky frogs!


----------



## scahb (Jul 18, 2016)

my plants finally came in the mail today. here is a list of what's going in:

Anubias barteri var. nana ‘Bonsai’
Elaphoglossum trilobate
Masdevallia nidifica
Masdevallia tuerckheimii
Microgramma sp. 'Ecuador'
Neoregelia 'Royal Burgundy' x 'Fireball'
Neoregelia 'Honihoni'
Neoregelia 'Mo Peppa Please'
Zootrophion griffin

I also pulled some Korean rock ferns out from previous builds for this tank. also I covered the log with the Dusk Moss brand moss mix.


----------



## scahb (Jul 18, 2016)

scahb said:


> my plants finally came in the mail today. here is a list of what's going in:
> 
> Anubias barteri var. nana ‘Bonsai’
> Elaphoglossum trilobate
> ...


here they are post-planting








the tank before ABG








with ABG added








and then with plants in place


----------



## scahb (Jul 18, 2016)

here are some other angles of the tank planted


----------



## scahb (Jul 18, 2016)

the edges feel a little bare right now, so I'm thinking of adding something like begonia Thelmae as a ground cover. other than that I think I'm going to let the plants grow out and wait to see how it looks


----------

